# I did a bad thing.. Kinda (:



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Blah, I love my flock and I love the dynamic they've settled into. There were some issues with the conures being around the cockatiels early on, especially out in the aviary, but its all been working out so great recently. Obviously, none of the conures are left outside when I'm not there, but its good to know I can let everyone out together during the day without worrying about anything major going down. 

But then I did the thing! I let myself inquire about a super cute ad I found, and suddenly four days later, boom. 

This is Yoda, as far as I can tell she is a whiteface lutino, and 100% a girl. Based on the other siblings and the parents, there are apparently four different alternatives to what she could be (posted the picture below) but meh, I love her regardless. She's three months old, my second baby cockatiel ever (after Bird seven+ years ago), and such a sweetheart. Wings are clipped pretty badly, and she drops like a rock immediately, no gliding at all, but once on my shoulder, she just chills there forever and asks for scritches. Can't wait for her wings to come in and be able to move comfortably around with the others.










She looks a bit ratty at the moment, her tail is mussed from landing awkwardly every time she flies and her wings are a bit butchered.










Being goofy.











Okay then genetics. Father is WF Grey split Cinnamon, Lutino, Pearl and mom was a WF Cinnamon split Pied. Siblings were another WF Lutino, WF Cinnamon, WF Cinnamon Pearl and two WF Grey. The owner and her daughter had no clue about genetics, but it was simple enough to figure out parent splits based on the babies and explains why Yoda is 100% female. So putting the two parents into a calculator, these are all the combinations involving WF Lutino. Either thats all she is or everything else is muted/hidden by all the white-ness. The percentages listed are from all possible offspring from the parent pair.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You need to update your signature! You're getting more birds faster than you can add them at the bottom!

She is beautiful


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She's beautiful!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

More just laziness of editing it all, lol. I've started a couple times to add Ares and didn't finish. Wasn't sure if I wanted to keep doing the same set up or fall in line with the wonderful cut out signatures you do  but thanks!

And thank you Sunnysmom


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Such a pretty girl. I wish i had room for a flock


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, how exciting for you! She looks gorgeous.

I have to keep repeating to myself: "I have enough birds . . . I have enough birds . . . "


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, she's gorgeous!! Lucky you!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

She's a beauty! I want to get Joey a sibling, but until we move into a bigger place, I force myself to wait.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

She is gorgeous ! Its funny with birds you can never have just a few hehe !


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks so much guys for all your kind comments  she was so friendly the second she came home, I finally had to tear myself away to give her some quiet time to settle in this afternoon. Parents took to the little surprise pretty well, so there's that, lol. They still haven't realized Ares is out there at all, I think they just see Bird in two places at once and don't really think anything of it, ha.

Dianne, such a hard mantra to follow! x.x obviously, I failed, lol.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

She is precious! <3


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

What a sweetie, and a rarity too!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

She is so beautiful! I can't wait to see how she looks once she moults all her feathers back in. Can I also add that I am super jealous of your handwriting? 

[Posted from laptop on coffee table with baby cockatiel on user's shoulder/back, chewing on said user's hair and probably pooping on said user's back]


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Aaa she's gorgeous!! Congrats on getting yet another tiel!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you so much guys  she's still doing great. A little lethargic compared to the others, but she's going to the vet for a health check up on Saturday when I have the day off. Otherwise nothing is off, she is eating great, still a shoulder hog and does this lovely swan dive to the floor every time she thinks she can fly. >.< Freaks me out but she won't stop trying, really can't wait til her wings come in. She's already flock calling for the others but is otherwise a very well behaved little girl.

@CloudySkies: Yeah seriously, I'm adoring the scruffy baby look for now though. She only has tail feathers to the right side, the left are frayed at about an inch or two. She's got a lopsided duck butt, lol! And aw thank you! Honestly never had heard that before, but much appreciated  It was super messy when I was younger and still gets a lot more scribbly when I write fast, lol. So glad you and Coyote are doing so well! Seems like he settled in just fine.

@SlightlyNorth: It's an addiction D; I'm seeking help. Thank you though  its hard to resist new birds with the extra space in the aviary, but there def won't be anyone more for quite awhile. I love the way everyone exists in the same space currently, don't want to mess that up.


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Haha oh man, I'm probably going to get there someday myself. My parents keep saying I should get another tiel and my sister now wants to get a budgie, so I think I've introduced birds to the family! Oops! ;D Good luck with her though, she sounds really sweet!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Riley, get #2!!! Little Pixar can afford to have a friend I think


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Riley, get #2!!! Little Pixar can afford to have a friend I think


Haha oh man, I would love to, but with Christmas coming up here I don't know if I have it in my budget to get a whole new cage and more accessories and such! Maybe I could ask for another cage _for_ Christmas ;D


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey, if your parents are already in support, that's more than half the battle! Asking for a cage for Christmas is a great idea  I actually did the same last year. Never any rush to add a companion when they live for so long, and you're doing great considering costs and the bird you have now, really. But you'll really start to feel the itch soon. It's inevitable, lol.


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

She looks like a very beautiful playful Tiel.


----------

